# broken tooth question



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

so last night i watched one of my goats, mary, start getting really excited & start jumping & bucking around on my porch. when she landed on one of her bucks her front feet sliped under her & she face planted on my deck! it was so ungraceful.

that night i didnt notice her tooth but this mourning my BF came in from petting the girls & asked me if goats lose teeth? & i said there baby teeth till there five. & he said you should look at mary, 
out i went & surely enough she broke her big goat incisor, it looks really painful, but she is eating her hay fine, i dont feed grain ATM as they were getting to fat. i got penicillin from the vet if there look like infection, has anyone else had a goat break their front incisor? if so what did you do? should i get it removed? is there a antibiotic that i can put in her mouth? 

thank you for looking/helping, ill have to put the pic i took of it up.
hope all is well in your world!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the tooth is actually broken off or going to create issues down the road........I would think about having the vet look at it and maybe removing it..... broken teeth are painful.. if the root is exposed and can create alot of problems later... :hug:


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

thats what i thought too, but my vet seemed to think i was freaking out over nothing. mary is eating fine but it looks like it is close if not broken at the nerve. the vet gave me penicillin. she said give it to her if you think there will be an infection. 

i think it will have to be pulled, i would think the hole from the pulled tooth would suck too though. 
ive been asking my horse & cow folk friends, not many goat friends besides on here. 
one said get tooth numbing gel if she cant eat, another said just pull it. 

so really im just wondering what other people have done with there goats broken teeth. i know id have a dentist pull mine out, if it was as close to the gum as hers 
i took pictures & showed them to the vet & i wish i would have just brought my girls down instead. maybe she would have seen better why i was freaking out. 

thank you. any & all suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my...that at some point ...may create issues.... food particles can get in there....and rot the tooth..causing a tooth abscess....it is just like with people ...it is really sensitive...and can rot....if not repaired in some way...or removed.... Yes...there will be a hole there... but ...which would be better.... 
I see more issues ...if it where left...especially if the nerve is exposed... quite painful..I would think...  

You have a good cause to be being concerned....I would too.... You can do what you wish... this is just what I'd do... if I where in your situation..... use your best judgment...as I believe in my heart... you have alot of good judgment there....even over the vets recommendations... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have several goats with broken front teeth for one reason or another. It's never seemed to cause the, any pain so i've never done anything about it.


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: broken tooth question/*

it seems i may have jumped the gun, it seems to have grown in more since yesterday but i think maybe it is a little chipped, not as smooth as her other tooth 
is it normally for there gum to swell when the adult tooth is coming in? not alot just slight. 
she is still eating good, 
thank you both for the advice it helps posting.php?mode=reply&f=5&t=20173#

i will keep looking at it to make sure there isnt sign of infection, if it really is broken how i think it is it will probably end up getting pulled, ouch that sounds painful to !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think you jumped the gun at all... Use your best judgment.... you are there with your goat and know if she has any discomfort... :hug:


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

so it seems to just be a bruised gum line & a lil chip on her new big goat tooth! it was barley out of the gum when i first noticed, & because of the fall on her fave it made the gum swell & bruise & look alot worse than it was. she is eating & scratching just like normal so it doesn't seem to cause her pain. im glad its not broken like i thought it was! & thank you all for the advice! im sure in my goat raising time some one will really break a tooth & its nice to know that others have watched there goats do the same thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :hug:


----------

